# June 2011 Cruze of the Month



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-chevrolet-cruze-month-contest/2020-cotm-june.html#post24259

June COTM entry link.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

*COTM for June*





































2011 Cruze LT, white and black/black int., 17 inch wheels, tint, bowtie grafixs. No future plans.
Mark Cerbo , Speculator, NY


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

*June COTM - 2011 ECO 6spd MT*

The details...

Name: James
Location: Detroit, MI
Car Info: 2011 Cruze ECO 6spd MT 1.4 L Turbo
Stock Options: connectivity package
Mods: Tint, HID's, Badge Overlays
Future plans: Injen Intake, Full Exhaust, Re-tune, Coilovers


----------



## offroadjeepin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Dave's June CRUZE submission*

*Name:* David Beaudoin

*Location:* michigan

*Car Info:* 2011, Cruze 1LT 6spd Auto 1.4l Turbo

*Stock Options:* XM, onStar, Connectivity package

*Modifications: *OEM fog lights Carbon Badge overlays,Smoked marker lights, Injen CIA, Painted hub caps, 12" Pioneer w/ 400w amp.

*Future plans: *Tune, Wheels, Exhaust, Lip body kit.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## offroadjeepin (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-chevrolet-cruze-month-contest/2116-daves-june-cruze-submission.html


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

*Diesel COTM June Submission*

Name: Anders Christensen
Location: Denmark, Horsens
Car Info: 2011, Cruze, 2.0 VCDI 163 BHP Diesel
Stock Options: Integrated Navigation, Trunk Tray
Modifications: I've been fizzling about my DVD-reader, the salesman told me it wasnt there, after some hours with a laptop it was "fixed", now I drive with Top Gear playing along 
Future plans: I'd like it lowered 30mm, full upgrade for the speakers, tinted windows.
Other info: I'm 20 year old, got this Cruze a few weeks back, so far I'm pretty excited, the diesel pulls VERY well, it doesnt care about which gear its in.
I can go from 2nd to 6th gear if I rev it up abit, I love how just doesnt care about the gear its in.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Snazzy's June Cruze Submission.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I think you might win just for having a diesel. GL


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

jsscooby said:


> I think you might win just for having a diesel. GL


So true.

This is the only Cruze diesel im aware of on the forum. This has to be the coolest 4 door diesel yet. Volkswagen had some nice diesels, but Chevrolet is emerging with an awesome one!


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

God i love other countries license plates.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

D29 said:


> God i love other countries license plates.


Whys that >?


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Snazzy said:


> Whys that >?


perhaps because of their width or that they are just so different from ours. Just my thought anyhow.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

so if the american cruze came with the otion of a diesel i would have bought that one,deisel is by far better than gas expect the price you pay per gallon and diesel smoke but deisels last longer burn less fuel i love deisels


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

*Wolfstones June COTM diesel submission*

Name.Kevin Pearson
Loc . Kolding Denmark
Car 2.0 vdci diesel 125bhp
Trim aircon ,cruise control,6 speakers 6 cd changer,reverse sensor,all the standard stuff to much to list
winter wheels standard alloys 16" with 205/50/16 continental tryes
Summer alloys mega 18" with 225/40/18 .
lots of plans for the future starting tommorrow with some new tryes 245/40/18 (yes they do fit perfect) led lights front and back, plus som extra crome detailing


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

*wolfstones COTM june*

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...ones-june-cotm-european-diesel.html#post26085


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice car i like the wheels, what do you tow with that though?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Props for top gear on the monitor


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

You can take the tow bar off , i just use it for my small trailer,mainly garden junk and stuff here is a picture of it taken off


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...do you have to use special Urea Fluid with that diesel, and is it costly (both quantity and pricing)?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Like the color!


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Snazzy said:


> Whys that >?


i like them because they are wide instead of tall like the US ones. and they are just "different" from what the US has. To bad the US doesnt have an option to get the long ones instead.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...do you have to use special Urea Fluid with that diesel, and is it costly (both quantity and pricing)?


Hey there.

No we dont use Urea Fluid in our diesel, it's already mixed when we get it  So no additional cost there.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> So true.
> 
> This is the only Cruze diesel im aware of on the forum.


I have a Diesel "Holden" Cruze CDX have been lurking in this forum for awhile now  just havent posted any pics yet.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> and diesel smoke but


as long as the diesel particle filter is fitted and functioning you dont notice the car blowing any black smoke, not even any soot to wash off the rear of the car.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...do you have to use special Urea Fluid with that diesel, and is it costly (both quantity and pricing)?


you dont have to use any diesel aditives in the fuel.

In Australia I just drive upto the pump and fill up with Diesel, how ever I have come to like BP Ultimate Diesel I find I get better mileage out of it.

I have experiment with Diesel aditives in the cruze and before that in my Peugeot, I find that they benifit is noticed most in lower quality fuel, how ever even in BP Ultimate Diesel an aditive makes the diesel knock quieter and better throttle response and slightly improved mileage.

I have tried these..

"flash lube" Flashlube Diesel Conditioner: Flashlube fuel additives Synthetic lubricants for the automotive industry

"Diesel Power" Chemtech: Fuel Additives

"edit later"


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Exactly brady. My exhaustpipe is so clean i would rather Eat og that than a newly washed plate - it is REALLY clean.


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

*AusCrz COTM June*

Name: Brandon

Location: Sydney, NSW, AUS

Car Info: 2011 Holden Cruze CDX

Stock Options: 
•	Bluetooth
•	Stage 3 alarm
•	Parking Sensors. 

Modifications: 
•	Full Sports Lip Kit
•	Stainless Exhaust Tip
•	19x8.5 G2-181 Rims
•	Lovells Lowering springs
• De-Badged
•	Full Custom Sound System (2x12” Fusion Powerplant Subwoofers, Fusion Powerplant 6x9” speakers, Fusion Powerplant 6.5” Splits, 1 CADA1.2250 Monoblock, 1 CADA4.1440 4 Channel) :lala:
•	35% Tint All Round
•	Extra Vision Blue Headlight Bulbs
•	LED Blue Parkers and Numberplate Lights.

Future plans: 
•	Custom Exhaust Resonator Back (Quad Tips )
•	Injen CAI
•	Trunk Lip
•	Rear Window Spoiler
•	Bring It Lower


----------



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-chevrolet-cruze-month-contest/2212-auscrz-cotm-june.html#post26831


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the rims!!


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

ditto on the rims


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,

Just picked up my Cruze (vcdi 163 ps / misty lake) yesterday. I've been reading your comments about the not functioning DVD player in your infotainment system. As I'm also in DK and have the same system, will you hare your fix ? Mine is not able to run DVD as well. 

BTW - love the car 

Rgds Sjoebergs


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Full exhaust? What turbo manifold did you use? What did you do with the turbo?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

*Mikey (DEcruze's) June COTM Sumbission*

*Name:* Mikey
*Location:* New Castle, Delaware
*Car Info:* 2011 chevy cruze 1lt CRM
*Stock Options:* CRM Paint, alloys, connectivity, pioneer
*Modifications:* Thule rach with eschalon trays, flat black painted the emblems
*Future plans:* trunk mat, and just drive her

the cruze with my other 2 rides, trek fuel ex 7, khs urban xpress:





























brick interior:










bumper plugs, and flat black emblem:










thank you for your time!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...mikey-decruzes-cotm-sumbission.html#post27592


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

*Telcomfaust's June COTM submission*

*Descriptive Thread Title*: 2011 Chevy Cruze ECO 
*Name:* Greg
*Location:* Middletown, Ct
*Car Info:* 2011 Chevy Cruze ECO 1XF
*Stock Options:* Silver Ice Metallic, Jet Black/Sport Red Seats 1.4L 4 cyl engine, 6 Speed Manual Transmission, xm radio, onstar
*Modifications:* Tints 5% on the Rear, 35% on sides. Weather Tech Floor liners front only at this time, Trunk well cover 
*Future plans:* Chrome Pillers, Chrome door handles, Chrome around fog lights. Either a Black Ice Grill or Fine Mesh Grill, Rain Shields.


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-chevrolet-cruze-month-contest/2311-cotm-telcomfaust.html#post28140


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

glad i went with the brick interior! looks good!


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

where does the trunk floor cover come from?


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

Got it from the dealer, was around $55.


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

*Sjoebergs : Cruze June submission*

Hi,

My pennies worth:

Cruze LS vcdi 163 ps
Fully equipped (infotainment, reverse alarm etc etc) but without leather seats.

Mods:

Lowered some 20 mm (just as on the cruze brochure material)
Tires wider than stock (235/45/17)

Future:

LED fog lights (not decided which yet)
Engine remap (200 + PS / 450 n)

Cheers from DK


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Nice. I'm still waiting to see that color on the road here.


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Nice. I'm still waiting to see that color on the road here.


Kinda fell in love with the brochure car (misty lake color + lowered). Quite a nice color as road dirt does not show that easily + last 3 cars have all been dark/black = frequent car wash !!!


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

*Sjoebergs : Cruze june submission*

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...joebergs-cruze-june-submission.html#post28668


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice 
I like the ride height


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sjoebergs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who does the remap,considering the us version 1.8 is the same as the euro version


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Hmmf?

Those wheels on a diesel version?


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> who does the remap,considering the us version 1.8 is the same as the euro version


In DK Diesel engine tuning has been ongoing for years. Several companies are offering various remap options (eco, performance, etc). I have not decided a particular vendor yet. But over here we have plenty to choose from. In general you would go for a vendor with a TUV certification (German quality certificate) ensuring that parameters / overall performance and emission values are OK (can pass inspection).

I do not have any idea about tuning for petrol engines, but without turbo I guess the cost and amount of modifications to engine parts are relative big.


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

Snazzy said:


> Hmmf?
> 
> Those wheels on a diesel version?


Yep - Perfect match. And with the torque from the DIESEL engine it will not loose it's breath running these slightly bigger/heavier wheels. And I do like the looks too.....

FYI - In DK the vcdi (diesel) LT version is delivered with the wheels in question. Is this a different case where you live ?


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

Hmm cannot seem to edit my post any way quick update i now have 245/40/18 tryres on the car .


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Those rims look sharp!


----------



## zachlee47 (Jul 14, 2011)

can someone with weather tech mats please post photos?

Looking at pictures of the husky mats, there is a gap between the mat and plastic of the center console, where the carpet is exposed.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

zachlee47 said:


> can someone with weather tech mats please post photos?
> 
> Looking at pictures of the husky mats, there is a gap between the mat and plastic of the center console, where the carpet is exposed.


The couple of people who bought weathertech bought Husky as soon as they saw the pictures because they are that much better.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who ordered it with leather seats?


----------

